# Engine problem, check engine light



## swdatta (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a 98 Altima (manual transmission) and two weeks ago my engine died on me (timing chain broke). So I had another engine put in the car. But with the new engine, I am seeing some issues. At low rpm, when up shifting or down shifting, the car does not have constant accelaration. Did does not jerk because I am letting go of the clutch to early or not giving enough gas but more like sputters or slipping. Sometime it happens when trying to accelarate little too fast and sometimes when accelarating normally. And today the "check engine" came on. It generally happens when I am trying to accelarate or I am slowing down. 

Could it be the distributer? 

Any advice is appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Altimadator (Dec 1, 2006)

Find out what code it is, then get back to me.


----------

